# HELP! Promaster 7400EDF Flash



## lmouse47 (May 31, 2011)

I have a Promaster 7400EDF external flash and would like to be able to shoot in program mode (with a canon rebel T1i) and have it flash every time. (taking shots with a stark white object in the background but need the people in the foreground to be fully lit). can anyone help me?


----------

